# How many years can cows breed?



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Kind of an odd question, but let me give you some background. I grew up milking cows, so long term breeding was never really an issue since most were culled by 6. I was just over at a customer's place, who keeps a bunch of animals as lawn ornaments. Goats, horses, 2 Oxen in their 20s, and 5 belties. She offered to sell me the "younger" belties for a couple hundred each, and barter them for hay. They are 9 and haven't been bred ever. She's been looking for ways to cut down her pet population mainly cause of feed cost and doesn't want to ship them. The other belties are 15 and 18. I know cows can live a while, but I wasn't sure on how many years of viable breeding age they have.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If they can have a learners permit (14yrs) you are on borrowed time. Imo


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

We usually cull ours around 12 years old. We will have the occasional that we keep longer due to just being a good cow. If u can get them for a real reasonable price and get just a couple calves you should still make good money. Especially once you cull the cows.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Recently asked my veterinarian this question. The answer was that as long as the cow has good teeth, is not going lame, and is producing a good calf, continue to breed her. Don't know if this applies to a 9-yr old heifer. At the price for which you appear to be buying and bartering, could you go wrong even if the belties don't breed?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds about right, long as they look healthy and keep spitting a calf out we keep em. The wife's pet cow died last summer at 16, think the heat got her but we got 14 calves out of her.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So I was all set to grab these "heifers" turns out what I thought was 8 going on 9, are 12 going on 13. Am I just setting myself up for calving probelms?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes. First time calf's at that age. Pelvis bone is set you would probably will have issues. Sorry I missed that info for my first response. Martin


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I would be afraid They might not even breed being that old


----------

